# The Quest for the tavern that gives credit (Help)



## rgorsuch (Jun 1, 2004)

To I, Brian,
Sorry if you thought that the said book was mine, but it is not. i only came on to ask for alittle help. As to thinking the book looked funny yes it had a cartoon on the front but i also liked the title which was why i was trying to find out more about it. Just because the book is not out yet dose not mean no one has read it yet.
As for posting twice, sorry about that but as you pointed out this is my first time, not to mention first computer.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 1, 2004)

No problem *rgorsuch *- your behaviour was somewhat unusual, and there's a lot tried on in these places - three adverts posted here by three different people in the past 24 hours alone.

 Anyway, let's just move past that and instead bid you settle down, to make general discussion of sff across all media, and welcome you here properly.


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 1, 2004)

No worries man,

i understand you have to be careful about these things.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2004)

There ain't a lot that can be said about the book, until it is released... Tell you what, *rgorsuch*, how about you get the book and tell us whether you recommend it or not...


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 2, 2004)

Being the sad person iam i have already ordered it from amazon. To be honest i think i'm getting alittle carried away with this computer thing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting carried away is good - so long as you know when to pull back. 

 And welcome to the chronicles-network proper - you seem to have a good vibe, and apologies for coming down a little hard before.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 3, 2004)

Glad that's sorted out. Do let us know what the book's like when you get it.


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 3, 2004)

No worries as soon i've read it i'll you all now what it like good or bad.

I have just read Bitten by kelly armstrong and i can really recommend that a little strange in places but good all the same.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 3, 2004)

HAHAHAH, I thought you'd said that you'd been bitten by kelly armstrong... I thought you were showing off... 

What is Bitten about???


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 9, 2004)

it's a werewolf book based from a female point of view very good. 8 out of 10


----------

